# Marvell  Lan PCI Controller Treiber



## twealy (13. Februar 2005)

hallo,

 habe mir das ASUS A8V deluxe board gekauft, jedoch finde ich keine Treiber  Marvell 88E8001 GbE Gigabit Lan PCI Controller für das OS Red Hat Enterprise LINUX X86 , 
 könntet ihr mir da vielleciht weiterhelfen?


 Vielen lieben dank für eure mühe im voraus.


 gruß
 twealy


----------

